
[Talk] Adaptable Human – Taking the Company and Your Career to the Next Level - fredwu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txm4l1DAWQY
======
fredwu
Author here.

In this Leadership Master Class session, I'll be talking about the
adaptability of an organisation and an individual, and how things could affect
an organisation as well as one's career.

I'll cover concepts that are fundamental but easy to overlook, as well as
interesting concepts that I personally observed/invented over my decade-long
career.

